# THE WORLD HAS A FLYING MOSQUITO!!!



## buffnut453 (Sep 27, 2012)

Flew today for the first time in NZ. 







Pic courtesy of the Wings Over New Zealand Forum (thread is here: Wings Over New Zealand - Mosquito Roll Out Today)

YYYYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! \

A virtual doffing of the hat to all involved in this wonderful project!!


----------



## Crunch (Sep 27, 2012)

Fantastic! There's also one being restored at Point Cook too. Doubt it will be a flyer though.


----------



## rochie (Sep 27, 2012)

that looks so good


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melonfish (Sep 27, 2012)

FANTASTIC!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2012)

Fantastic!! Very good news...

...but, there have always been flying mosquitos. The Alaska Air Force has millions of them. 

Du du ta (drum sound)


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, straight to the naughty corner for you Adler!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 5, 2012)

Very cool news. 8)


Wheels


----------

